# Merry Christmas to everyone on here.



## Robert59 (Dec 21, 2021)

Me and my girlfriend will be eating out at the Chinese restaurant for our Christmas dinner.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2021)

Merry Christmas Robert! Enjoy your dinner out.
Daughter and SIL are coming over Xmas Eve. No snow forecast for that day, which is good.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 21, 2021)

Are you an Ohio boy?....We use to live in Ohio, many years ago.....
......Have a wonderful dinner with your sweat heart......
Peppermint.......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2021)

Thank you Robert, wishing you and your girlfriend a very Happy Christmas, enjoy your meal and have a lovely day !


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Robert59 (Dec 23, 2021)

peppermint said:


> Are you an Ohio boy?....We use to live in Ohio, many years ago.....
> ......Have a wonderful dinner with your sweat heart......
> Peppermint.......


I'm a Michigan Boy and been gone over 27 years.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Thank you , Robert, and Merry Christmas to you. 
 Enjoy that treat of the meal, out.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 23, 2021)

Holdman Christmas Lights 2010 - Complete Show​


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 23, 2021)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon (Official Music Video) [HD]​


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon (Official Music Video) [HD]​


Wonderful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 23, 2021)

Joy to the World (2017) - Gabriel Trumpet Ensemble & the Mormon Tabernacle Choir​


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas and enjoy your dinner.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## mrstime (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Dec 23, 2021)

Have a very Merry Christmas, @Robert59 — and enjoy your meal out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2021)




----------

